# lump on cows belly,help?



## Twobottom (Sep 29, 2013)

I just noticed a small ( about 1x 2 inch ) lump under our cows belly about a foot in front of the udders. It is soft to the touch. She is only 10 months old and has not been bred yet. Any ideas what this could be? This is our first cow so we are worried about every little thing. She is an ayrshire cow, we've only had her about 3 weeks and not sure if it was there before though i didnt notice anything until about 15 minutes ago.

Seems very healthy otherwise.


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

Can you put up a picture?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Sounds like her bellybutton to me. 

It could be swollen up for a variety of reasons, including if the flies are settling there.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Could be you are just noticing her milk veins, cows have one on each side of the lower belly. I also understand she has yet to freshen. No idea where you live, but it could be just a wicked horse fly bit, etc....Topside


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

She kicked her belly to remove flies and left a welt?


----------



## Twobottom (Sep 29, 2013)

Definitely alot of flies around, could be that. My wife thinks its her belly button with a small hernia. IDK seems very irregular shaped but idk what something like that would look like. I guess its nothing to worry about..I'll be keeping an eye on it any way.


----------



## SusyTX (Sep 9, 2008)

Also guessing belly button. We have a good-sized herd, and one cow has a larger belly button than the rest....her heifer calf, now 9 mos old or so, has an identically shaped one.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Update please. By now we all show know where the belly button is located. Did the lump disappear or not? Topside


----------



## AngusLover (Jan 12, 2014)

Pictures!!!!  Pictures if you can


----------



## idigbeets (Sep 3, 2011)

Sure you're not seeing the milk vein?


----------



## Twobottom (Sep 29, 2013)

I dont have pics, maybe tonight I'll run out and take a few. Its still there, my wife seems certain it is her belly button. It hasnt changed or grown and she doesnt mind me fiddling with it.


----------

